# Sources: Bobcats, Pacers Talk Trade (Tinsley For Felton)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Indiana Pacers and Charlotte Bobcats have engaged in serious discussions on a multiplayer trade centered around point guards Jamaal Tinsley and Raymond Felton, multiple sources told ESPN.com Tuesday.
> 
> The discussions between the teams have been ongoing for weeks, though the parameters and pieces have continually changed. If the deal comes to fruition, the sources said, it would likely include Tinsley, Jeff Foster and a third player (Brandon Rush, Stephen Graham, Marquis Daniels) going to the Bobcats for Felton, Nazr Mohammed and Sean May.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3897431


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

So what do the Pacers plan to do with two PGs?


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

You mean three point guards. It would be Ford, Jack And Felton. Three PGs might actually help O'briens running style. Looks like we're going small ball.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

the way felton plays D.. u might be able to have him guard the 2.. the other day when i went to the game he was guarding DWade


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

I think Felton guarding Wade had more to do with Raja Bell being injured then Felton being a good defender. With his upper body strenght it is a better option than DJ Augustine.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

felton will end up getting something close to the mid-level with today's economy. dont understand why the cats think they cant re-sign felton?


----------

